#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  TASCAM CD-MD1 optische uitgang

## dutchdj

Hallo

Ik heb een TASCAM CD-MD1 staan hier die ik regelmatig gebruik voor opnames, die ik vervolgens via tulp naar mini-jack op m'n pc overzet en wegschrijf naar wav. Dit betekent:
A: signaalverlies,
B: tijdrovend

nou hoorde ik laatst dat er een mogelijkheid is om de optische uitgang om het apparaat via USB op je PC te linken en zo direct toegang hebt tot de datafile.

Als dit zou kloppen zou me dit redelijk veel tijd schelen, dan kan ik namelijk rechtstreeks van MD naar cd/dvd branden. of desnoods naar PC wegschrijven om te editten.

Op de site van TASCAM kon ik hier niks over vinden. weet iemand hier iets van af?

----------


## @lex

Hij heeft RS232 control, maar volgens mij is het niet mogelijk hierover data naar je computer te trekken. Daarnaast is het ATRAC protocol volgens mij door geen enkele MD speler sneller dan realtime te vertalen naar uncompressed.

@lex

----------


## Whitefarmer

Doe er even een foto bij, dan staat het topic meteen in het goede onderdeel  :Wink:

----------


## johnvoogd

Ik lees er net iets over en ben van plan om deze aan teschaffen,
Wie heeft er ervaring mee,en wat kan je er meer mee doen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## @lex

> Ik lees er net iets over en ben van plan om deze aan teschaffen,
> Wie heeft er ervaring mee,en wat kan je er meer mee doen



Als je ER net iets over leest zou ik zeggen: doorlezen. Je bent op de goede weg!

@lex

----------

